# help me please on installing Delta force 2.<<<<<<



## Andydarkdevi (Aug 24, 2004)

when i insert the disk the auto run window comes up and when i click install delta force 2 it says- 

16 bit windows subsystem

C:/WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and microsoft windows applications. choose 'close' to terminate the application.
close ignore


but i had this game installed on my computer before, its weird!?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It seems like a lot of people are experiencing that error lately...
Do you have Windows XP?

If so try this...

1) Put in your XP CD. Exit if it autostarts.

2) Go to Start > Run, and type:

cmd <Enter>

3) Then, at the command prompt, type (where D: is your CD-ROM drive letter 
and "Windows" is your installation directory):

expand D:\i386\config.nt_ c:\windows\system32\config.nt <Enter>
expand D:\i386\autoexec.nt_ c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt <Enter>
expand D:\i386\command.co_ c:\windows\system32\command.com <Enter>
exit <Enter>

If that doesn't work, then
1) Start Notepad.

2) In Notepad, type the following entries:
dos=high, umb
device=%SYSTEMROOT%\system32\himem.sys
files=40

3) On the File menu, click Save As.

4) In the File Name box, type Config.nt, and then click Save. Close the 
Config.nt file.

5) On the File menu, click New.

6) In the new blank document, type the following entries:
@echo off
lh %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\mscdexnt.exe
lh %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\redir
lh %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\dosx
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330 T3

7) On the File menu, click Save As.

8) In the File Name box, type Autoexec.nt, and then click Save. Close the 
Autoexec.nt file.

9) Start Windows Explorer. Locate the Config.nt file, right-click the 
Config.nt file, and then click Copy.

10) Right-click the %SYSTEMROOT%\System32 (usually Windows\System32) folder, 
and then click Paste.

11) Locate the Autoexec.nt file, right-click the Autoexec.nt file, and then 
click Copy.

12) Right-click the %SYSTEMROOT%\System32 folder, and then click Paste.

13) Locate the Command.com file, right-click the expanded Command.com file, 
and then click Copy.

14) Right-click the %SYSTEMROOT%\System32 folder, and then click Paste.

15) Restart your computer.


----------



## Cheesy (Sep 26, 2004)

Cheesball you are a ****ing GOD that helped me so much i have a general knowledge with computers but i was stumped wen i had this problem and your help well easy 2 understand and mate thank you!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL

You are very welcome  

Glad it worked! :up:


----------



## hankhill_ (Jan 1, 2004)

Bravo cheeseball impressive lol


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

lol :up:


----------



## slinky1 (Oct 5, 2004)

I have the same prob but I have win 2000 pro, will this fix still work?


----------



## Maritimesea (Sep 9, 2004)

I have delta force 2 as well. I've found it to be excellent therapy for people like me who would rather not hit a punching bag to get out frustrations. I don't have it installed right now so I forget the name of that gun that has about two hundred rounds, 800 meter range and no scope. It's usually useless for winning a scenario, but I LOVE equipping it, turning up the sound and running at the enemy whilst holding the trigger/mouse. OOSSSAMMMMMAAAAA!!!!


----------



## The Defender (Nov 15, 2004)

I do not have my Windows XP disc as i tdidn't come with my computer can still get deltaforce to work?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you experiencing that error?


----------



## The Defender (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes that exact one


----------



## The Defender (Nov 15, 2004)

I just want it to work you know because i get extremely frustrated easily when i cant sove the problem myself!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Defender,

Since you don't have the XP disc...try this instead:

Go into the Windows folder, there is another folder in there called "Repair" which has a copy of the file autoexec.nt, just copy it over the old one in the System32 folder.

This should fix it :up:


----------



## The Defender (Nov 15, 2004)

tHANK YOU SO MUCH YOU ARE A GENIUS THANK YOU!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## Sysko (May 17, 2004)

Great advice Cheeseball...
That info helped me fix my neighbours pc as she was unable to install her new game...Thanks again

Cheers :up:


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## beverlyh (Jan 6, 2005)

when i insert the disk the auto run window comes up and when i click install sculptur.exe: it says-

16 bit windows subsystem

C:/WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and microsoft windows applications. choose 'close' to terminate the application.
close ignore

I guess I'm pretty much lost now. My computer skills are very poor. Thanks. I hope you can help an illiterate like me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

follow cheeseball's advice on how to repair the autoexec.nt file. 

This seems to be happening with old MS-DOS or old Windows 95 games / programs. Wether the SPs have been updated to fix the error I dont know


----------



## beverlyh (Jan 6, 2005)

i'm still lost. when i do the first thing cheeseball says.. put in XP CD. i get to step 2 and when i type in cmd<Enter> it says window can not be displayed or found? then with his second suggestion i couldn't find notepad to start it. finally i guess i'm more lost than ever. can anyone help? thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm... You may have some spyware. Notepad is in Start > Programs > Accessories. If that is not there then there is something causing the problems.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try this then: 

Go into the Windows folder, there is another folder in there called "repair" which has a copy of the autoexec.nt file, just copy it over the old one in the system32 folder.


----------



## 50lxht (Apr 3, 2005)

I had that same problem but I just searched for that file found it then copied and pasted it into my system32 folder and it alowed me to run and install DF2 but now that I have it installed I went to go play online through Novalogic and when I click on any games it comes up and start to load up but it freezes than gives me another Error once it reaches the Analyzing Mission Topograhy, It either gives me a sysdump. or it says that there is something wrong with the Colormaps? Any help on getting this fixed would be much appreicated. Thanks


----------

